# Crypt? ID please



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

petsmart sold this as a mini sword but the new growth really looks like a crypt to me.

Can anyone ID this one for me? Thanks.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Maybe Cryptocoryne pygmaea


----------

